# New to CZ Semis'



## southpawed (May 14, 2008)

I just received my SP01 and am amazed at the accuracy out of the box. Yes the steel frame is a bit heavy for me but am very happy with it so far.
Only downside is it chews through ammo faster than my GP100. Trully trigger happy with this one.
Sorry but I'm cheezin when ever I shoot this model. Does it or can it get better than this? IE a Phantom or similar poly?


----------

